# Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160*



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

Bezogen auf Kantenglätung 
Ps
Ich weiß bescheid das man trotz UHD auflösung AA braucht.


----------



## HisN (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

Nativ ist ungeglättet, wie soll das mehr glätten?


----------



## Bert2007 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

du meist eher was ist schärfer oder? ganz klar uhd


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

Ne meine eigentlich von der Kantenglätung her was sorgt für ein besseres AA Eine Native Höhere Auflösung oder Full HD Mit DSR was auf die selbe Auflösung kommt?


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**



HisN schrieb:


> Nativ ist ungeglättet, wie soll das mehr glätten?




Hab gehört Full hd mit 4x dsr was fake UHD ergibt glättet die kanten besser als Natives Ultra HD deswegen die frage ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

bei DSR/VSR wird das Bild in nativen UHD berechnet und dann auf FHD rerunterskaliert was die Kanten sehr gut glätten kann 

persönlich finde ich, das VSR (AMD) da einen bessern Job macht als DSR (Nvidia) 

aber, da du nach DSR fragst hast du sicherlich eine nvidia oder?

und hast du nen FHD oder nen UHD Monitor?


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei DSR/VSR wird das Bild in nativen UHD berechnet und dann auf FHD rerunterskaliert was die Kanten sehr gut glätten kann
> 
> persönlich finde ich, das VSR (AMD) da einen bessern Job macht als DSR (Nvidia)
> 
> ...




Uhd Monitor 

Also ist die Kantenglätungs Qualität gleich egal ob Full HD mit 4x DSR oder Einfach nur Die native Auflösung Ultra HD ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

auf nem UHD Monitor kann man doch gar kein FHD DSR nutzen oder?

wenn du die 4x DSR aktivierst müsste dann bei spielen einfach zusätzlich 

7680x4320 im Menü auftauchen


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

Warum fragst du uns wenn du einen UHD Monitor hast? Probiere es doch einfach aus


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**



blautemple schrieb:


> Warum fragst du uns wenn du einen UHD Monitor hast? Probiere es doch einfach aus



Kommt aufs gleiche raus 4k ohne AA ist wie Full HD mit 4x DSR  danke


----------



## Cosmas (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

ist doch logisch, da 4xDSR = UHD und wenn man UHD Monitor hat, hat man eben auch FHD mit 4x DSR da UHD = 4x FHD = FHD + 4xDSR. 

Das Ergebnis muss also praktisch aufm UHD Monitor das selbe sein, da in beiden Fällen mit UHD gerechnet wird.

Da ist also Nativ UHD ohnehin zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**



Cosmas schrieb:


> ist doch logisch, da 4xDSR = UHD und wenn man UHD Monitor hat, hat man eben auch FHD mit 4x DSR da UHD = 4x FHD = FHD + 4xDSR.
> 
> Das Ergebnis muss also praktisch aufm UHD Monitor das selbe sein, da in beiden Fällen mit UHD gerechnet wird.
> 
> Da ist also Nativ UHD ohnehin zu bevorzugen.



Ok danke hab im netz aufgeschnapt das full hd dsr 4x besser glätten soll alls nativ UHD fand das auch unlogisch deswegen die frage danke


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**



Kevinderfrager23994 schrieb:


> Ok danke hab im netz aufgeschnapt das full hd dsr 4x besser glätten soll alls nativ UHD fand das auch unlogisch deswegen die frage danke



4xssaa oder ogssaa glätten besser als 4xdsr. DSR funktioniert meistens erst ab 5k ordentlich. Allerdings auch nicht in allen Spielen.


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 4xssaa oder ogssaa glätten besser als 4xdsr. DSR funktioniert meistens erst ab 5k ordentlich. Allerdings auch nicht in allen Spielen.



Quatsch, das hängt von der Basis Auflösung ab. Ideal ist immer ein vierfaches der Auflösung. Bei Full HD also z.B. UHD und bei WQHD 5k


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**

Losless ist am geilsten, scharf, nicht gecruncht. Lagarith Losless Codec.

Da schreibste aber auch eine 256 GB SSD halb voll mit dem schwarzen Lotus Turbo auf Nordschleife bei FullHD.

Vegas Pro danach 264, Kollega auf Malle sagt wow, hast DU den Bock schreien lassen, schön immer am Überholen  Sauber


Helpschool: Die Seite insgesamt für Amateur Schnitt: VideoHelp - Forum and Software downloads


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Was Glättet besser Full HD +DSR x4 oder Nativ Ultra HD 3840x2160**



Kevinderfrager23994 schrieb:


> Ok danke hab im netz aufgeschnapt das full hd dsr 4x besser glätten soll alls nativ UHD fand das auch unlogisch deswegen die frage danke



Wenn du ein in 3.840 × 2.160 gerendertes Bild erst auf 1.920 × 1.080 runtersamplest (Downsampling/DSR) und es dann wieder vom Monitor auf UHD skalieren zu lassen, dann ist das Ergebnis weicher als bei nativer Ausgabe und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Flimmern geringer. Ob der Blur-Effekt durch die doppelte Skalierung auch "besser" ist, liegt dagegen im Auge des Betrachters. Ich persönlich bevorzuge ganz klar eine scharfe, native Ausgabe.


----------

